# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] kdn36x03 Ξεκινά και πεθαίνει...

## George81

Αγοράστηκε μεταχειρισμένο, δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι που μία μέρα χαμηλώσαμε για λίγο την θερμοκρασία και το ψυγείο μετά από λίγο έπαψε να λειτουργεί. Απο τότε όταν ενεργοποιείται, ξεκινά κανονικά και μετά από πέντε δευτερόλεπτα σβήνει και αμέσως μετά ακούγεται ένα "κλάκ". Στη συνέχεια έχει φωτισμό, δεν "ρίχνει" το ρελέ του πίνακα ή κάτι άλλο, απλά δεν δουλεύει καθόλου το κύκλωμα ψύξης. "Μετρήσαμε" το συμπιεστή για βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλά δείχνει εντάξει, όπως άλλωστε και το ρελέ του. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Γιώργος

----------


## Papas00zas

Πυκνωτές στην πλακέτα. Αλλαγμα όλοι.

----------


## George81

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα τους αλλάξω άμεσα!

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Το κλικ που ακους μηπως ειναι απο θερμικο του μοτερ ΝΎ

----------


## George81

Πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να το αποκλείσω... Ωστόσο, στο διάστημα των πέντε δευτερολέπτων δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω πως προλαβαίνει να αποτελέσει ζήτημα η θερμοκρασία.

----------

